# Eye lid spot wont take eyeshadow



## juxt123 (Feb 21, 2008)

So i've wanting to ask this for a while but never got around to doing it..i have this spot on my eye lid that does not take eye shadow well..i end up using my finger for that spot..it is normal skin and looks no different then the rest of my eyelids..i use primer and moisturizer but that still doesn't work..this really makes me sad because it messes up my looks..does anyone have this problem? and if so what do you do!? thanks


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 22, 2008)

I have that problem on my face where I would put my blush. It sucks. I have no idea why this happens. Sorry.


----------



## Amaranth (Feb 22, 2008)

Are you using a base for your eyeshadow, like a Paint, Shadestick, Pain Pot, or UDPP? My eyeshadow comes out all blotchy if I don't use one (I just use it anyway now, it makes the colours brighter)...my eyelids are smoother in some sections than in others so it's like the shadow has nothing to stick to. 

As for the face problem, are you using moisturizer, liquid foundation, or a primer before you try to put on your blush? One of those may help the colour stick a little better.


----------



## athena123 (Feb 22, 2008)

What kind of eye cream are you using? Do you give it a few minutes to absorb before patting on your primer? I usually apply an eye lifting and moisturizing serum as soon as I wash my face; then the rest of my skincare routine, face makeup so it's probably at least 10 minutes before I move on with UDPP and eyeshadows.


----------



## n_c (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_I have that problem on my face where I would but my blush. It sucks. I have no idea why this happens. Sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have the same problem with blush on my right cheek...i'd like some suggestions too.


----------



## athena123 (Feb 22, 2008)

^^ For a spot on the face, are you using any kind of exfoliant? I wonder if dead skin cells have collected in that spot, preventing anything else from adhering. I would hesitate to recommend exfoliation for the eye are, however the skin around eyes is just to delicate and doesn't produce the amount of oil as the rest of the face.


----------



## juxt123 (Feb 22, 2008)

thanks for everyone responding..i put studio moisture fix on and wait a little bit then apply udpp


----------



## n_c (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_^^ For a spot on the face, are you using any kind of exfoliant? I wonder if dead skin cells have collected in that spot, preventing anything else from adhering. I would hesitate to recommend exfoliation for the eye are, however the skin around eyes is just to delicate and doesn't produce the amount of oil as the rest of the face._

 
Yes i exfoliate about 1-2 a week only because i have sensitive skin and it sorta irritates...maybe i should just exfoliate more on that area


----------



## athena123 (Feb 22, 2008)

^^ No, if you are already exfoliating 2X a week I don't think that's the problem. You may want to post this in the skincare forum and see if any of the ladies there have any suggestions. Or, try posting at EDS forum; there's an awful lot of skincare knowledge to be found there; Essential Day Spa Skin Care decleor dermalogica obagi.

good luck to you both,

Athena


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Feb 23, 2008)

For the cheeks **
if you can, research a good place for a microdermabrasion (sp?), or buy one from Neutrogena...I have the at home kit. Its great because its very gentle. Using it 5 days straight like the instruction says is probably too much for sensitive skin. The results after usage for 2-3 weeks or something is equivalent to a professional micro.. 
If your skin is easily irritated though I would probably speak to a specialist about it or a spa technician first.


----------



## entipy (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juxt123* 

 
_So i've wanting to ask this for a while but never got around to doing it..i have this spot on my eye lid that does not take eye shadow well..i end up using my finger for that spot..it is normal skin and looks no different then the rest of my eyelids..i use primer and moisturizer but that still doesn't work..this really makes me sad because it messes up my looks..does anyone have this problem? and if so what do you do!? thanks_

 
I actually have a similar problem with the outer crease portion of my left eye lid. It doesn't matter about primer or whatever, it's just more difficult than the rest of my lids! I haven't found any way to correct it other than to keep applying shadow to that spot until it (hopefully) sticks!


----------



## juxt123 (Feb 25, 2008)

it really stinks


----------

